
Trump, Seeking to Relax Rules on U.S. Cyberattacks, Reverses Obama Directive - gok
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-seeking-to-relax-rules-on-u-s-cyberattacks-reverses-obama-directive-1534378721
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/I8iQZ](http://archive.is/I8iQZ)

